# AIR RIDE WOW'S



## baggedout81

Figured the dro guys have one.There has to be people that have had problems w/ air :dunno: 


I've had 1

Had a zip tie brake and my air line going to my front pass. side bag rubbed on the exhaust causing a leak.I had my jack w/ me and spare part's zip ties,tube cutter, and unions.

Jacked the car up cut out ruptured part slid in union and waited for the air to build back up.Then i was on the road again


----------



## badcayne

i blew a HS6 on 450psi.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 5 2010, 12:47 AM~16518668
> *i blew a HS6 on 450psi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These were in your blazer right?Think i remember

Yeah wern't those bags only rated at like 180 psi?Not bad tho for the kind of abuse you put them thru tho,held up for quite awhile tho then :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

wow


----------



## memories63

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 5 2010, 12:47 AM~16518668
> *i blew a HS6 on 450psi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey man how did u even get to that kind of psi :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by memories63_@Feb 5 2010, 05:53 PM~16524938
> *hey man how did u even get to that kind of psi :wow:
> *


ORTIN


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Any one find what's wrong w/ this picture??


----------



## tko_818

the one thing im scared about with my system that i am putting together is having my edc go out, or blowing a bag hno:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

WTF


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Feb 9 2010, 07:37 PM~16564496-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one thing im scared about with my system that i am putting together is having my edc go out, or blowing a bag  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be fine just make sure you check the oil in the pump.And if you know your over working it check it even more
> 
> As for bags you'll be fine as long as shit's not near heat or rubbing like this shit bellow
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 07:45 PM~16564585
> *WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 07:32 PM~16564442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564612
> *You'll be fine just make sure you check the oil in the pump.And if you know your over working it check it even more
> 
> As for bags you'll be fine as long as shit's not near heat or rubbing like this shit bellow
> *


thanks homie. i been meaning to get my sanden prepped for the application..btw, is oiling the same on a sanden? can a diptstick mod happen on one?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16564462
> *Any one find what's wrong w/ this picture??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is it? the belt?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2010, 08:03 PM~16564803
> *what is it? the belt?
> *


well besides that


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 9 2010, 08:03 PM~16564803
> *what is it? the belt?
> *


probably the deck boards 


belts kinda cool IMO


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16564973
> *probably the deck boards
> belts kinda cool IMO
> *


HAHAH but nope

You put one of these in your 50,this guy did a piss pore job of welllll what's supposed to be one


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16565036
> *HAHAH but nope
> 
> You put one of these in your 50,this guy did a piss pore job of welllll what's supposed to be one
> *


oh the half springs?  i see that done alot actually


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 9 2010, 08:24 PM~16565099
> *oh the half springs?    i see that done alot actually
> *


Yeah that was it
Fuck that,really how much is some dom tube and couple polly bushings and tabs.Well i guess look at the rest of the mess.Dam makes me wounder what the rest of the truck looks like.Let me guess Miller high life cans cut down to patch the rust spots on the body,and a 8 ball for a shifter


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 08:32 PM~16565209
> *Yeah that was it
> Fuck that,really how much is some dom tube and couple polly bushings and tabs.Well i guess look at the rest of the mess.Dam makes me wounder what the rest of the truck looks like.Let me guess Miller high life cans cut down to patch the rust spots on the body,and a 8 ball for a shifter
> *



you dont even need dom tubing


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 9 2010, 08:35 PM~16565252
> *you dont even need dom tubing
> *


Well you know gwat i meant


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 07:45 PM~16564585
> *WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


although i dont see the reason for that purpose, duct tape and cardboard saved me.
snapped strut, 1200miles from home. strutbag was rubbing inner wheel well, so i had to pad it with cardboard and duct tape. made it home after a few days of white-knuckle driving. it was either do this and sacrifice a tire, or a $1000 tow bill.








truck usually has no camber


----------



## Fine59Bel

i cant believe duct tape could hold up. I almost duct taped a ruptured airline but i never thought it would hold. ended up finding a lowes and getting a ptc union.... but at least i know now for the future!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

duct taped going to get some now


----------



## dekay24

the bag wasnt leaking, just the strut inside it snapped, which made the bag rest against the inner wheel well. the cardboard and duct tape just stopped the bag from rubbing a hole(replaced it several times along the way). it worked, im glad i had some in the truck. i was in the middle of nowhere in northern B.C.


----------



## slammer

> *the bag wasnt leaking, just the strut inside it snapped, which made the bag rest against the inner wheel well. the cardboard and duct tape just stopped the bag from rubbing a hole(replaced it several times along the way). it worked, im glad i had some in the truck. i was in the middle of nowhere in northern B.C.
> *


Thats what you get with Chassis Tech parts
I had a customers strut snap in half too with that shit

When I jacked the car up the wheel fell outward and just the bag and top plate remained in the car


----------



## REV. chuck

this topic clearly belongs here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525408


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt :0


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Feb 11 2010, 01:54 AM~16580223
> *Thats what you get with Chassis Tech parts
> I had a customers strut snap in half too with that shit
> 
> When I jacked the car up the wheel fell outward and just the bag and top plate remained in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya they were aim :happysad: 

but the airlift ones were no better, im on my second set now. only advantage was the airlifts you can buy just the shock relpacement, and not the whole assembly.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 06:45 PM~16564585
> *WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## uncle ray

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 07:34 PM~16564462
> *Any one find what's wrong w/ this picture??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there anything right in that picture?


----------



## DVSCUSTOMZ

> _Originally posted by uncle ray_@Feb 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16599183
> *is there anything right in that picture?
> *


 I don't know wtf is goin on there wow it looks like a four link with out the four link


----------



## supersporting88

posted this a while back in the hydraulic wows (didn't know this thread existed)



> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16495261
> *Found a airbag wow
> 
> UCA frame mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firewall tubbed for 28s with antenna cable through tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom body dropped frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear has a 2 link with 2x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more pics, but i'm too lazy to link them
> *


----------



## foey

:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

Found a airbag wow

UCA frame mount


















firewall tubbed for 28s with antenna cable through tub


















custom body dropped frame


















LCA









rear has a 2 link with 2x2


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 17 2010, 05:35 PM~16643350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 opps :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81

I'm gonna take a guess hummmm no water trap and never drained that tank


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 20 2010, 06:08 PM~16672808
> *I'm gonna take a guess hummmm no water trap and never drained that tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK :wow:


----------



## foey

that ones VERY old lol.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 20 2010, 09:15 PM~16673586
> *that ones VERY old lol.
> *


I'd never seen it before

Bet it made a little POP when it went


----------



## foey

not as much as the chrome tank in the white caddy


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 20 2010, 10:25 PM~16674137
> *not as much as the chrome tank in the white caddy
> *


Yeah I remember that one posted long time ago :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Feb 21 2010, 06:03 PM~16680219
> *Yeah I remember that one posted long time ago :0
> *


I gave up looking for it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 21 2010, 06:12 PM~16680294
> *I gave up looking for it
> *


never seen it


----------



## PHYS HotRods

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 07:34 PM~16564462
> *Any one find what's wrong w/ this picture??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Everything


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

*THE SOLUTION*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 10 2010, 04:25 PM~16852565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 21 2010, 05:12 PM~16680294
> *I gave up looking for it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403575


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 10 2010, 06:37 PM~16853251
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403575
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 10 2010, 05:37 PM~16853251
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403575
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> i bought a pair of XS6 Slams at KP Components around 5yrs ago,and some how i got a HS6 and a XS6.So need less to say i popped the HS6 with about 450psi :angry:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

DAMN... THAT IS CRAZY I HAVE HAD MY RE6 AT MORE THAN THAT..... NOT FOR A LONG TIME ... BUT IT HAS BEEN HIT UP THERE...

I GET NERVOUS AFTER 400.... AND TURNING THE REGULATOR.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/2joe.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 25 2010, 05:48 PM~18137589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 what happened here


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16852565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow. What about making the tank the first thing hit seems like a good idea? Must be the reason they set it up with break away mounting.


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 08:43 PM~16564569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wasn't this a Mitsubishi Lancer?


----------



## DETACHED

orange tank was a fully charged battery, pressure switch that went bad and continued to run till the tank just exploded, buckled quarters, blew out glass etc etc


----------



## bsandhu

tank gauge + cut off switch between the 12v ftw


----------



## joeferia

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2010, 04:59 PM~18624184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ricardo408




----------



## baggedout81

^^^Rats nest and cheap valves


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 24 2010, 10:15 AM~18652090
> *^^^Rats nest and cheap valves
> *


you should have seen the metal racks! they were ducktaped! :wow:


----------



## bsandhu

i got a rats nest too 

fucking air lift


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

took that at a local show, can't believe he is riding around like that or showing it like that??


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 25 2010, 05:48 PM~18137589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tetays :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu

lol so ghetto

all it takes is about 5 minuets and proper brackets....


----------



## robncheal

The reason why he rolled it like that is because homie was excited to show it off! True five more mins he could of had it all done! But I have been at fault a few times! Hopping in a lrm show with ratchet straps holding batterys! Again better then staying home or riding in your homies ride vrs staying home!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Sep 27 2010, 01:48 AM~18670619
> *The reason why he rolled it like that is because homie was excited to show it off!  True five more mins he could of had it all done!  But I have been at fault a few times!  Hopping in a lrm show with ratchet straps holding batterys!  Again better then staying home or riding in your homies ride vrs staying home!
> *


 there no excuse for that! :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 27 2010, 07:58 AM~18670971
> *there no excuse for that! :wow:
> *


co-signed


----------



## robncheal

Well just my two cents fellas!


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 27 2010, 04:58 AM~18670971
> *there no excuse for that! :wow:
> *


truth..


even tho im guilty of rushing it and well, all times ive rushed ive damaged perfectly good parts  

IE my fender  

then again it was my fault for tryna be ricky bobby and do a donut lol....


----------



## jerry62

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 9 2010, 06:45 PM~16564585
> *WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you need to replace the a arms on impalas to make the bag straight?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Oct 1 2010, 08:30 PM~18714934
> *Do you need to replace the a arms on impalas to make the bag straight?
> *


no you offset your cups.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what a day!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got more pics,but can't upload them right now.


----------



## Pootus

how the hell that happen? doesnt look like it was rubbing.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Pootus said:


> how the hell that happen? doesn't look like it was rubbing.


 it was.
Bag shifted some how? and rubbed the frame. 

Glad, I had a new bag!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also, I had my car alignment done too.So that might have had something to do with is rubbing now?My alignment was way off, when I put my bags back in..


----------



## foey

JOE ... you know better than that :nono:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

for said:


> JOE ... you know better than that :nono:


 my wheel camber was way off!! I see, they pulled it in a lot .So now that side rubs.
All good though, I will knock it out tomorrow.

Othere side looks fine.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Pootus said:


> how the hell that happen? doesnt look like it was rubbing.


 going to see if Slam bag, will give me a new one for free again?


----------



## 64belaire

Previous owner said it was a good bag job. I split this thing almost in half.


----------



## matttatts

64belaire said:


> View attachment 351273
> View attachment 351274
> View attachment 351275
> 
> Previous owner said it was a good bag job. I split this thing almost in half.


apperntly a good bag job meant they rubbed there bags on it before selling it to you


----------



## foey

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> my wheel camber was way off!! I see, they pulled it in a lot .So now that side rubs.
> All good though, I will knock it out tomorrow.
> 
> Othere side looks fine.


:biggrin: bur I can't say shit, I'm static  lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol, cut my rear bag today, FUCK!


----------



## baggedout81

WTF are you doing over there JOE?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

need to bolt down my rear side, I'll post pics after work, sucks.

Going to Fresno this Friday to get another one.


----------



## Afterlife

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> need to bolt down my rear side, I'll post pics after work, sucks.
> 
> Going to Fresno this Friday to get another one.


 well spent half a day on the 68, bags are good to go.


----------



## delinquint 61

air line burst while in the fast lane on 405. heard the pop and imediatly headed for the shoulder, car dropped before i could reach the shoulder stopped in no mans land between 2 freeway on ramp. probly scrapped about 300+ feet popping off reflectors off the freeway as i went. had to shut down freeway to get car on flat bed. scarry ass hell. got the car home and found the line between the tank ant inlet side of valve burst. any advice on how this can be prevented? doing copper lines now


----------



## GUS 650

WOW!!! Thats some crazy shit.... I would make the cups where the bags sit on to where u lay juuust about 2" from the frame so u can still ride low without scraping


delinquint 61 said:


> air line burst while in the fast lane on 405. heard the pop and imediatly headed for the shoulder, car dropped before i could reach the shoulder stopped in no mans land between 2 freeway on ramp. probly scrapped about 300+ feet popping off reflectors off the freeway as i went. had to shut down freeway to get car on flat bed. scarry ass hell. got the car home and found the line between the tank ant inlet side of valve burst. any advice on how this can be prevented? doing copper lines now
> View attachment 367432
> View attachment 367434
> View attachment 367430


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

GUS 650 said:


> WOW!!! That's some crazy shit.... I would make the cups where the bags sit on to where *u lay just about 1/4" *from the frame so u can still ride low without scraping


 Fixed.We like it slammed! On mine I can roll on 3 wheels locked up and make it home---well my town is small.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

Check valves on each bag. Sounds like your fill sides were all open a bit if the whole car dropped from the main line letting loose. I have a check valve on that line too. Glad you got away safe.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

clairfbeeIII said:


> I GET OFFENDED WHEN I SEE STUFF LIKE THIS ...LOL ..THAT BAG JOB LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS TO BE REDONE...CUT THAT POCKET OUT MORE AND TRIM IT NICE.
> i SEE STUFF LIKE THIS COMING INTO MY SHOP AND ITS PRETTY SCARY


 lol, that pic cost me $120


----------



## delinquint 61

IMPALAMAN1 said:


> Check valves on each bag. Sounds like your fill sides were all open a bit if the whole car dropped from the main line letting loose. I have a check valve on that line too. Glad you got away safe.


thanx homie i am going to do that


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 416027




thats nice hater


----------



## robncheal

That sign post will never rust! Plus it's pre drilled for mounting hardware!


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> thats nice hater


haha



robncheal said:


> That sign post will never rust! Plus it's pre drilled for mounting hardware!


yeah theres sooo mutch thats wrong there


----------



## REV. chuck

robncheal said:


> That sign post will never rust! Plus it's pre drilled for mounting hardware!


it is rusting lol 

you still got that wagon? im thinking of going back to 20's but dont wanna lose my ass dragging ability's


----------



## robncheal

Rev Dawgn is doing fine! 20's! Nice! Just gots to cut a Lil in the rear and you still be dragging for sure!


----------



## REV. chuck

robncheal said:


> Rev Dawgn is doing fine! 20's! Nice! Just gots to cut a Lil in the rear and you still be dragging for sure!


cut what?

more info needed


----------



## robncheal

How wide are the 20's?

I have a set of 20x9 intro's with rubber bands and layed out I hit the outer fender well and it's hella close to the inward forward frame well. 

Again I have the drum brake rearend! I think you have the disc rear so you maybe good!


----------



## REV. chuck

robncheal said:


> How wide are the 20's?
> 
> I have a set of 20x9 intro's with rubber bands and layed out I hit the outer fender well and it's hella close to the inward forward frame well.
> 
> Again I have the drum brake rearend! I think you have the disc rear so you maybe good!


ill be going disc as soon as my other rear end arrives ive also got the fleetwood rear end conversion which allows me to tuck 7's


----------



## 16474

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol, that pic cost me $120



$120? For what?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

clairfbeeIII said:


> $120? For what?


a new bag, and added time to make sure It don't rub.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also I had to travel 50 miles to get the bag.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 486536


was that holding?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

wow


----------



## dogbonekustoms

haha..wow, i bet it does hold, but wtf! Taking being an half ass to another level.
A little thought here. I bagged my 72 euro ford, and i had to do a shitload of work to make the bags fit, and still after 4 diffrent positions and style bags the rear still rubs, veeeeery little, almost nothin, but still, and the fnt cant go over 90psi or the upper arm touches the bag. 
All fixable, but at this point, makung it work properly would mean fabbin new uppers w/ an arch shape, and doin bag over axle, and with the fat notch i did to work on a bag on arm set up, it is so much work that is gonna be a lot easier n straight fwd swappin to hydros. 
I kno a lot of guys will keep it as is, but gotta be right or fuck it!
Bottom line, doin a proper bagged, thinkin midsize e euros, car is a way hard job, and to everyone thinkin it is easier than juice, think again.

not bashin bags here, but theyre not neant for everything, just thought it was a good spot to share my widom lol...


----------



## GoodTimes317

delinquint 61 said:


> air line burst while in the fast lane on 405. heard the pop and imediatly headed for the shoulder, car dropped before i could reach the shoulder stopped in no mans land between 2 freeway on ramp. probly scrapped about 300+ feet popping off reflectors off the freeway as i went. had to shut down freeway to get car on flat bed. scarry ass hell. got the car home and found the line between the tank ant inlet side of valve burst. any advice on how this can be prevented? doing copper lines now
> View attachment 367432
> View attachment 367434
> View attachment 367430


Damn that would be a bad position to be in


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## IFABSTUFF

thats not a wow....thats a WTF. MFN mini truckers


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:run:


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 499085


ive seen thes things used in alot of trucks


----------



## chrisdizzle

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 499085


It looks like that shit would have crazy body roll!


----------



## REV. chuck

who posted the pics of the superglue bag patch 


i might know where it came from


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> who posted the pics of the superglue bag patch
> 
> 
> i might know where it came from


I think that was me.

Theres so mutch wrong w/ that pic i posted above.I like the tie rod ends as link bars,or the C notch


----------



## REV. chuck

baggedout81 said:


> I think that was me.
> 
> Theres so mutch wrong w/ that pic i posted above.I like the tie rod ends as link bars,or the C notch


repost


----------



## dogbonekustoms

that shit is funny. What the fuck are those c clamped arms holding the bag ''bracket''?
Unfortunatly i cant see the tie rod links as im on the phone


----------



## baggedout81

Cool ass dude over at a s10 site posted these.He dont know how the hell it even happened.Idk how the fuck he didnt rip the ears off the frame either.The company thAt built them is replacing them for a upgraded set free of charge just has to send this fucked up pair back .Guessing they want to do some tests on them.But DAM!!!


----------



## IFABSTUFF

im personally not a fan of flat stock arms, especially seeing alot of them just .035 welded and not .045 structural. In this case it is amazing that it just twisted! Maybe some AR or T1 on the upgrade?


----------



## baggedout81

IFABSTUFF said:


> im personally not a fan of flat stock arms, especially seeing alot of them just .035 welded and not .045 structural. In this case it is amazing that it just twisted! Maybe some AR or T1 on the upgrade?


Yeah hopefully he posts pips of the cross shafts,or hell the dam ears on the frame gotta be tweaked a bit.An really i dont understand why they buy them flat stock arms.Not for sure if its for the look or if they think there stronger than stock.Personally i dont know why they just wouldnt reinfoce the stock arms like allot of guys do on here.If a hopper can beat the hell out of them im sure a mini truck wouldnt hold a candle to he


----------



## IFABSTUFF

people buy them because they give more drop and what not. Looking at them again.....I wonder how the hell he pulled them off! Hopes and dreams? I dont get it either...tube is stronger than solid stock.


----------



## baggedout81

IFABSTUFF said:


> people buy them because they give more drop and what not. Looking at them again.....I wonder how the hell he pulled them off! Hopes and dreams? I dont get it either...tube is stronger than solid stock.


I dont know how they would get more drop.Maybe more lift when locked up being theres not as mutch material in the way as a stock arm would be as in the arm hitting the frame.Allot of guys buy the super pivot ball joints from PROFORGED inable to lay out on larger rollers.He just posted a bit ago an said the shafts an bushings were ok.Idk how he mannaged that


----------



## REV. chuck

they had to bind up on something to bend like that


----------



## motecarlosean

omg


----------



## caprice on dz

delinquint 61 said:


> air line burst while in the fast lane on 405. heard the pop and imediatly headed for the shoulder, car dropped before i could reach the shoulder stopped in no mans land between 2 freeway on ramp. probly scrapped about 300+ feet popping off reflectors off the freeway as i went. had to shut down freeway to get car on flat bed. scarry ass hell. got the car home and found the line between the tank ant inlet side of valve burst. any advice on how this can be prevented? doing copper lines now
> View attachment 367432
> View attachment 367434
> View attachment 367430


My cousin had air shocks on his old caddy and kept them when he installed the bags, blew a rear bag onces and was happy as hell he still had them, just enough lift to get the car out of the road into a parking lot


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Pootus

Nothing like 80psi ice maker line holding up a 3000 lb vehicle...


----------



## Simplicity

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


LOL, I remember ripping this mess out, back in the day.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

LOL. Thats as ghetto as it gets.


----------



## LIL MURPHY

the stuff people do.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

helper bag? LOL


----------



## baggedout81

wow


----------



## shoez86

bought a caddy from a friend who had it lay frame unlike my lincoln... never again. I was cruising it with the fellas and the bags were not that high to begin with and this clown had the valves under the car right by the door basically the PIVOT POINT. needless to say over a speed bump I went and sure nuff that damn valve got dragged and ripped out the hose only luckily and slammed that car right on that bump. Nothing like scrapping a nice chrome bumper laying frame on a speed bump. Drove it to a safe spot shit was scrapping over manhole covers lol. Talk about white knuckle anything over idle the damn car started bouncing and scrapping.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

baggedout81 said:


> WTF are you doing over there JOE?


 fukn shit up!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> *fukn shit up*!!!!!


lol Now I'm taking welding classes


----------



## baggedout81

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> fukn shit up!!!!!


eat shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

baggedout81 said:


> eat shit


gilberto'll murdr u


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol Now I'm taking welding classes


:facepalm:


----------



## baggedout81

G~MoneyCustoms said:


> gilberto'll murdr u


stick to RC cars ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

baggedout81 said:


> stick to RC cars ****


my fist gon stik 2 ur fase bro


----------



## Juiced only

dekay24 said:


> although i dont see the reason for that purpose, duct tape and cardboard saved me.
> snapped strut, 1200miles from home. strutbag was rubbing inner wheel well, so i had to pad it with cardboard and duct tape. made it home after a few days of white-knuckle driving. it was either do this and sacrifice a tire, or a $1000 tow bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truck usually has no camber


how good are strutbas?? I'm looking for some with 1/2'' fittings so i can hop my front-setup


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Juiced only said:


> how good are strutbas?? I'm looking for some with 1/2'' fittings so i can hop my front-setup


Bro just stick to your name if you want to hop like that.


----------



## Simplicity

Juiced only said:


> how good are strutbas?? I'm looking for some with 1/2'' fittings so i can hop my front-setup


Unless, you like replacing them, I would recommend it. You will constantly blow the internals.


----------



## goinlow

Got this truck dropped off for some repairs.... I start checking it out and when you think you have seen everything...


----------



## goinlow

Sorry for the crappy cell pics....


----------



## baggedout81

Cant tell really.But is the bottom mount connected to the sway bar end link?


----------



## CustomMachines

haha had to look twice but that top mounting..


----------



## baggedout81

ahhhh see it.looks lk the bags been rubbing also


----------



## goinlow

Soon as I get it in and take the wheels off, I`ll post up some better pics...


----------

